# Brushing up my manipulation skills



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a pic that a friend recently asked me to sort for him. A new personal best fish, but he was gutted with the quality of the pic, especially the rainspot on the lens just to the right of his head.
So I set about getting rid of it and giving the pic a much needed sorting to enable him to get a decent print. He was chuffed to bits (as was I ) with the outcome.

Gotta love Photoshop :thumb:

Before:










After:










Sorry if fishing ain't your bag, it was just to demonstrate what can be done with a bit of patience.


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

My god that's a big fish.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice one, what was the weight and where was that caught from?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

1. Just a couple of ounces short of 37lb

2. I value my life :lol:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeez!! Uz!! that is HUGE...Did he put it back?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yes he did !


----------



## TIS EViL (May 10, 2007)

Hi M8 hope you don't mind me playing with your photo, have removed the rainspots and enhanced slightly for you.....

*Before*








*After*








Hope you like

Cheers
TIS EViL :evil:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

good work with the rainspot there. nice mirror too. Where was it caught from?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

> Where was it caught from?


lets just say its from the north-west


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmmm, Carp anglers and detailers have much in common, will spend hundreds of hours to achieve their target and spend ridiculous sums of dosh on kit....... I know, done the angling bit and now it's not lovely smelling boilies but the gorgeous aroma of Last Touch:lol:


----------

